# Initiation process .



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

So here is the situation , there is a new member in my group , at the time i thought inviting her too our group was a good idea but now I'm reconsidering , but i want it to be fair for everyone . So what do y'all do before you let someone enter the group (please be detailed ) !  an thank you !


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The only people that I would ever allow into my group are people who I have known for a long time and have clear first hand knowledge that they are very skilled, thoroughly trustworthy, utterly loyal and capable of operating at a high level under stress. Vetting and selecting new members is no small task and one that has to be done with the understanding that you may be betting your life and the lives of your family on that person.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

+1 sentry 

Ask a TON of questions. Expect detailed answers. Opsec is of utmost importance . You may find that they really know a few things that may be useful to the group, or a hindrance. You mentioned that they are already in your group . How / why did you invite them ? I am not sure about an initiation. I think the most important thing is , do you feel that they will be able to keep their mouth shut when they should? Opsec....
What skills do they say they have? Make them prove it!
Jus my .02 
Personally they wouldn't be a member of our group with out first having proved them selves somehow. Everyone who preps or wants to prep has to start somewhere. There is no problem showing others who are sincere to the cause in your eyes what you know, but you have to be sure they will be there when you need them.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The only people that I would ever allow into my group are people who I have known for a long time and have clear first hand knowledge that they are very skilled, thoroughly trustworthy, utterly loyal and capable of operating at a high level under stress. Vetting and selecting new members is no small task and one that has to be done with the understanding that you may be betting your life and the lives of your family on that person.


I do know her , I've known her for a long time an i just wouldn't want whatever is to come for her , but she has really bad asthma and she isn't a very good prepper , i think she has potential to learn things . An she doesn't do very good with stress .


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

-prepper- said:


> I do know her , I've known her for a long time an i just wouldn't want whatever is to come for her , but she has really bad asthma and she isn't a very good prepper , i think she has potential to learn things . An she doesn't do very good with stress .


Then she will def be a problem in a shtf situation.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with everything that's been said. However it sounds like you have a choice. You'll have to weigh the pros and cons. Do you want to help look after your long time friend? Will her health be a liability to you? Will her lack of skills be a liability? If so how does the liability compare to having a trustworthy friend in your group? It may be a very tough choice or an easy one and there probably is no wrong answer in this particular situation.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's my opinion on it. I really feel like you honestly care about this persons well being. Otherwise you wouldn't have even considered inviting her in. I understand she has health issues and whatnot but I say go for it. If bad things went down we as a people cannot lose our compassion. I'm not saying invite every stray you see to join you but there are people I truly care about that have zero survival skills and zero preps but they are more than welcome to come with me. The key thing is wether or not they can keep from telling everyone and their grandma about your plans. 

Everyone, when thrown into a life or death situation, can quickly learn necessary skills to adapt and overcome. Sometimes they need the life or death situation to realize this and act on it. I keep an extra BOB to possibly help someone who was caught unprepared. As a Christian I feel a sense of duty to help my neighbor even in trying times. Especially in trying times. I would hate for the postSHTF generation to be brought up in a selfish, only help yourself and screw anyone else type of society. No matter how well prepared you are, in a long term situation there will be a point where you will need to rely on someone outside your group for something. If you don't think that, then you are fooling yourself. 

I'm not saying don't pick and choose who you bring in. I'm saying in some situations the criteria you use should be based on civility and humanitarian bases instead of "what can you do for me" bases. I'm sure many of you disagree and I'm sure at least one of you will tell me how stupid I am or give me some kind of heat but that's fine. I refuse to abandon my decency and compassion for unprepared people I are about.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also agree with everything that has been said, and I agree that security is important, however trustworthy friends are hard to come by. I realise that not everyone can be saved in a shtf situation, and hard choices will have to be made, but if selfish self intrests are your only motivating factor then you are dead already.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I also agree with everything that has been said, and I agree that security is important, however trustworthy friends are hard to come by. I realise that not everyone can be saved in a shtf situation, and hard choices will have to be made, but if selfish self intrests are your only motivating factor then you are dead already.


No its not a selfish thing like " oh well if i don't bring her then thats more food and water an inept have to deal with her " it's not like that at all , its just a security ad liability thing :/ :don't know what to do :


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

8thDayStranger said:


> Here's my opinion on it. I really feel like you honestly care about this persons well being. Otherwise you wouldn't have even considered inviting her in. I understand she has health issues and whatnot but I say go for it. If bad things went down we as a people cannot lose our compassion. I'm not saying invite every stray you see to join you but there are people I truly care about that have zero survival skills and zero preps but they are more than welcome to come with me. The key thing is wether or not they can keep from telling everyone and their grandma about your plans.
> 
> Everyone, when thrown into a life or death situation, can quickly learn necessary skills to adapt and overcome. Sometimes they need the life or death situation to realize this and act on it. I keep an extra BOB to possibly help someone who was caught unprepared. As a Christian I feel a sense of duty to help my neighbor even in trying times. Especially in trying times. I would hate for the postSHTF generation to be brought up in a selfish, only help yourself and screw anyone else type of society. No matter how well prepared you are, in a long term situation there will be a point where you will need to rely on someone outside your group for something. If you don't think that, then you are fooling yourself.
> 
> I'm not saying don't pick and choose who you bring in. I'm saying in some situations the criteria you use should be based on civility and humanitarian bases instead of "what can you do for me" bases. I'm sure many of you disagree and I'm sure at least one of you will tell me how stupid I am or give me some kind of heat but that's fine. I refuse to abandon my decency and compassion for unprepared people I are about.


Best reply yet!! Beer cheer to you brother .


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

-prepper- said:


> No its not a selfish thing like " oh well if i don't bring her then thats more food and water an inept have to deal with her " it's not like that at all , its just a security ad liability thing :/ :don't know what to do :


What's your basic, gut feeling about it?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

taylort5 said:


> Best reply yet!! Beer cheer to you brother .


Thanks!! Too you as well!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If she already knows about your group and you have already let her "in" then the decision has already been made and doesnt bear discussing. Moving forward is the important part. How do you limit the liability? Train her up. Demand she earn her spot by putting in the work and resources. Tell her to stock asthma meds. Find her a specialty in the group that plays to her strengths. You dont have to be physically fit to man the ham in the toc, organize and keep track of assets, or coordinate logistics for the group. Maybe she could research and organize training events for your group as well. Hope it works out.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have severe asthma, but I pull my own weight and then some. There are plenty of things a severe asthmatic can do to prep. Which tells me that maybe it isn't her asthma that's the problem, but her attitude and/or outlook?

Since she is already in the group, you will have to address things with her directly. Are you concerned that she maybe isn't serious about prepping? Or that she just wanted a group of people to take care of her? (I don't know her, just taking a stab at what the situation might be.) Talk to her, be frank with her, lay it out straight with her. 'I'm concerned that you aren't taking the group and the responsibilities of being in the group seriously.' or 'I'm concerned that you haven't contributed to the group.'

Give her a chance to work with you - maybe she doesn't realize she's a problem. Maybe she doesn't take the world situation seriously and doesn't really want to be a part of the group. Maybe she doesn't have confidence in herself, given her health. Maybe any number of things. Find out what the problem is, then address it head-on - but give her a chance to be part of the solution.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry guys I didn't mean to be a d**k I just don't want to become the monster we all are fighting.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Choosing......*

Every one is capable of doing something, just remember there are people out there, who can contribute in many different way's then you can. It all boil's down to when the SHTF, if you think she could do something to help your group?

Remember the Native American's had villiage's and not everyone was a warrior or the Chief, so think of your group as a micro-cosom of society what do you want in your society????

Cat, Turtle, and Dakoda


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I may be the odd person out but the "hazing", "Initiation" or "Entrance Exam" process is for those who dont take the time to sit down and get to know someone and what they are capable of.

If someone told me I'd have to take a test before I be in their club, I'd walk the other way.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> I do know her , I've known her for a long time an i just wouldn't want whatever is to come for her , but she has really bad asthma and she isn't a very good prepper , i think she has potential to learn things . An she doesn't do very good with stress .


If I were in your shoes what I'd do is I would take on the responsibility of prepping with her in mind as I did my own prepping but I wouldn't offload a mission critical task to her where the repercussions of her failure would take me down with her.

Basically, I'd see her as a charity case rather than as a partner. I depend on partners but I give to charity out of compassion and NEVER when giving involves risk for me or family.

By undertaking to prep for her you simply build up your capacity to give shelter to another person or to extend your own ability to live on your preps for a longer period. If the SHTF and she needs you, then you're prepared to take her in. If she doesn't need you then you can take someone else in or use your preps longer than you planned.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Davarm said what I was thinking I have never been one for formalized clubs so I though it might just be me:dunno: 
If what you are talking about as a "group" means people who discuss every aspect of their property and plans then I don't really get it. The only people I disclose every thing to are my most immediate family, there are things only my S.O knows. On the other hand if we are talking about mutual aid and assistance then there are countless people that I can count on and they know they can count on me. What I don't get is where people go from having people they can count on and feeling they have to tell them all their personal details, much risk and little benefit IMO.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought this thread might be about something else.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I have decided , That i want her in my group . We can get her spare inhalers and yes We can show her stuff to do . Also if nothing else i know she can at least handle filtering water .


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

She is also such a good friend of mine , I think we need each others support .


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Good for you (and her)!! Maybe she will turn out to be your best recruit.


----------

